# Piscataway Park



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

Im planning on going there this Thursday evenong hopefuly catching some catfish. Being as though i have never been there can anybody offer any advice on rigs , fishing spots etc. Thanks:fishing:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

all you need is bottom rigs.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

their are two places within 10 mins of each other to fish for catfish (assuming that is what ur going for).. First place I think Is colonial farm with the pier.. (would stay away from there) the pier is fine but if there is 3 people already fishing you can forget it as the left side has a cable, and you will just be losing rigs all day. Second place is piscataway park (my old stomping grounds until i got addicted to salt water fishing)... Cut-Bait is gold there, even though earthworms will certainly do the trick.. Fish in front of either bench and you will probably be good. The far left and far right don't seem to produce as much. Also I think I read your going in the evening time? If so the park technically closes at dark (and honestly I wouldn't fish there at night by myself unless I had a gun or some sort of weapon being that fishing spot is secluded and in the cut. There will be NO Lights out there once sun goes down. Second cops do come down there at night, I've heard that most won't run you out if you have a license, but they may so keep that in mind if you planning on fishing at night (which will produce great action round that time)... I have caught so many monsters out there I don't really don't feel like targeting catfish anymore.. I have a good chance in catching something decent... Distance does make a difference there as well, as the water is not very deep at all even thru high tide.. hope this info helps out..


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Where is that place at? Is it big?


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Where is that place at? Is it big?


Accokeek, MD (Southern Prince George's County)... not too far from Waldorf... but anyway it can get crowded especially during the weekends, the area itself is a somewhat a decent size i gues if 3 or 4 people were fishing... about 10-12 people going across max (don't quote me on that).. so naa not really that big of a area the bonus is you can fish damn near from your car though..


----------



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

YOu mention cut bait as a good option. What ,sunfish ,shrimp??


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

bendependent said:


> YOu mention cut bait as a good option. What ,sunfish ,shrimp??


any spot/perch will do!!!


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> any spot/perch will do!!!


what he said, no shrimp there not native to that water I don't believe.. get some nightcrawlers and try to catch a small fish and cut him up mostly white perch out there. If u catch a eel defiantly use that as cut bait done very well using eels out that water as well...


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

What about bunker or chicken livers?


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> What about bunker or chicken livers?


Now technically catfish eat "just about anything", so I'm not gonna say bunker or chicken livers won't.. but people don't use that bait at that spot, but your better of with chicken liver then bunker probably.. I would just go to 7-11 and buy some night crawlers for 4 dollars or whatever and call it a day... if u catch a perch or whatever small fish in that water cut him up and use it as bait... also I feel better fishing high tide there as well..


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks thats probably what I'll do, I heard that this place is really good, is a catfish almost guaranteed? Or is a skunk very possible? Would this place be good around this time or just in the summer?


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*catch some blue or perch*

catch some blue gill or even a cutt perch but shrimp will work excellent catfish bait we use it all the time also cutt up crappie


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Thanks thats probably what I'll do, I heard that this place is really good, is a catfish almost guaranteed? Or is a skunk very possible? Would this place be good around this time or just in the summer?


umm for me it's usually guarantee.. then again I usually out-fish most out there.. Like I said distance will probably be a factor, and I like fishing there during hide tide.. Skunk is possible, but put it this way I would be a little mad if I get skunked out there because I'm used to catching there.. you said you was going round evening time, I can tell u I caught some of my biggest right before sun goes down, I can imagine how good the action would be at night.. should be a good spot for most of the fishing season.. Like I said earlier I have not been there in a while since PLO and SPSP has my heart now but I'm sure they are there..


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Is it just channels or blues as well? I'd rather be there than SPSP any day except the spring run, I'd rather catch a nice cat than a skinny blue or some spot. SPSP is still good but this fall just wasn't that good for me over there.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> Is it just channels or blues as well? I'd rather be there than SPSP any day except the spring run, I'd rather catch a nice cat than a skinny blue or some spot. SPSP is still good but this fall just wasn't that good for me over there.


both... some of my bigger ones were blues...


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Plo 10/27-28*

thought i would try my luck at plo to no avail its terrable,6 small spot and no blues and 1- 8 inch striper this place is dead heading to SPSP


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Leeandalexia said:


> thought i would try my luck at plo to no avail its terrable,6 small spot and no blues and 1- 8 inch striper this place is dead heading to SPSP


damn It was opposite for me did great at PLO 2 weeks ago and completely dead at SPSP last week for me.. so i wanna go back to PLO


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

Did great on the Blue Cats on the Susquehanna Flats yesterday. Used shiner minnows we brought from York. Read the thread "Cats on the Flats"


----------



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

I decided to head over to pisactaway park yesterday as advertised and go there about 5:30. I ended up @ the two benches at the end of the road. Me and my buddy were the only ones their to fish. There were couple other p[eople down there sitting in their cars enjoying the scenery. The tide was out and like you said it was extremely shallow and muddy. We set up in between the two benches and started using earthworms. The biggest rod we had was a 8' and since my casting skill arent the best I probably casted 50' at best. IDK?. But I didnt get a knibble and decided to go to SPSP but it was getting dark and I had to drive all the way back to baltimore so we called it a night.That was a long way to go to get skunked but i enjoyed the scenery.
I usually catch catfish in the potomac bu the ones i catch tasted terrible! I would not rule out trying this spot again but I would make sure that the tide was high like fishsnatcha mentioned. If I were to check a tide table on line what location would I look for(piscataway park?).


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

like you said you picked the wrong time & tide. to check the tide for this area
you would have to check off the potomac rvr on this site than pick FT wash.

http://www.saltwatertides.com/pickpred.html


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Earl.:fishing:


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> like you said you picked the wrong time & tide. to check the tide for this area
> you would have to check off the potomac rvr on this site than pick FT wash.
> 
> http://www.saltwatertides.com/pickpred.html


yea def high tide is best and as earl said go offa the Ft. Washington tide... least you fiound the place...


----------

